# What's your future?



## Darkwing (Jan 7, 2010)

Instead of smoking pot and getting STDs like my other High School Peers, I've been thinking a lot about my future lately. 

I've been looking a lot into Law Enforcement and Military Careers.

The careers I've been looking into is Police officer, SWAT, Riot Police, Hostage Negotiator, and the Military (U.S. Army) 

Other careers I've been looking at is Firefighter and Hunting outfitter. 

So what future are you guys planning on?


----------



## Jashwa (Jan 7, 2010)

Don't worry about your future until high school.


----------



## Aagh (Jan 7, 2010)

Im in uni atm but its to hard work. I think i wouldnt mind being addicted to heroin and living on the government if life is this difficult.


----------



## xcliber (Jan 7, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> Don't worry about your future until high school.


You forgot the ":V"

I waited until Highschool to figure out what I wanted to do with my life, and I STILL don't have a clue.


----------



## Zane (Jan 7, 2010)

Pretty risky jobs, thrill seeker?
I've been looking into taking a course in health and social care and working towards becoming a physio.


----------



## Beta_7x (Jan 7, 2010)

Honestly, feel free to call me a bloody idiot, but I take things how they come at me. I couldn't give a flying fuck about where I end up five years from now. Just gotta take what's given to you and make due.


----------



## Darkwing (Jan 7, 2010)

Zane said:


> Pretty risky jobs, thrill seeker?



Hehe, yup xP


----------



## Takun (Jan 7, 2010)

Graduate Comp Sci
Move to Canada
????
Rape Irreverent


----------



## quayza (Jan 7, 2010)

So you you love those life threatning careers huh. 

Im more in the entertainmant media field when it comes to a career. Plan to work in what i love. That includes the fields or Computer graphic, Cgi and animation, film, and so. If that does not work then im going into the automotive field (autobody etc).


----------



## Zane (Jan 7, 2010)

Darkwing said:


> Hehe, yup xP



Whatever floats your boat. They're pretty rough jobs. 
I prefer to stay in my comfort zone, good for you for having the courage.


----------



## Tycho (Jan 7, 2010)

My magic 8-ball is busted at the moment, so I don't really know what my future holds...


----------



## Gight (Jan 7, 2010)

No Idea.


----------



## Vaelarsa (Jan 7, 2010)

Trying to plan out the future usually makes me start going paranoid delusional, and wanting to kill myself and other people, so I tend to avoid that.

My fiance wants to take care of me, and he wants us to get a little apartment to ourself. As for me, I'll try to get a job when I feel stable enough not to either get my ass fired due to inconsistent attendance, or due to getting a lawsuit filed for snapping randomly.


----------



## Gight (Jan 7, 2010)

Vaelarsa said:


> Trying to plan out the future usually makes me start going paranoid delusional, and wanting to kill myself and other people, so I tend to avoid that.


She makes a point


----------



## Darkwing (Jan 7, 2010)

Zane said:


> Whatever floats your boat. They're pretty rough jobs.
> I prefer to stay in my comfort zone, good for you for having the courage.



I understand. I love being pushed to my physical limits.

Although what really sucks is that there's like, absolutely no JROTC/ROTC Programs in my area. I've looked for these programs in other states nearby, there are one or two, but they are very far, and my parents refuse to take me there because they are so far. 

There is some hope for me, for I am getting an information packet sent to me about the ROTC/JROTC, and maybe that'll help me in joining, in addition, I am also planning on speaking to a recruiter about the program, and to see if he can get me in there as well.


----------



## Captain Spyro (Jan 7, 2010)

Gight said:


> She makes a point



Gotta agree.

Never could figure out a clear path for me through school as I was always too indecisive. Right now, I have a steady job at the bank, so I live with that.

Gotta go with what you have.


----------



## Adelio Altomar (Jan 7, 2010)

Get several certifications/associate's at ACC for a job in health care
Get the fuck out of Texas (but not move to Canada, Hell naw!)
Enjoy life from there 83


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Jan 7, 2010)

Career Criminal.
CAPITALISM SQUARED!


----------



## EinTheCorgi (Jan 8, 2010)

i dont know hopefully i can become a better writer and go pro


----------



## Unsilenced (Jan 8, 2010)

Sigh... man, this question is a bitch. 

There really isn't anything that I like enough to end up doing for the rest of my life... 

well not anything I _can_ do.


----------



## SpartaDog (Jan 8, 2010)

Well, Plan A is to become a character designer for movies and video games.

Plab B is tattoo artist.

Plan C (and probably the best-paying, go figure) is a herpetologist.

I guess I better decide soon, considering I only have 2 and a half years til college.


----------



## Sinister Exaggerator (Jan 8, 2010)

Novaluna said:


> Well, Plan A is to become a character designer for movies and video games.
> 
> Plab B is tattoo artist.
> 
> ...



Enjoy your long-lasting career at McDonald's. :V

edit:

I should probably finish college and choose a major but I am 25 years old and ridden with anxiety that I am not willing to fix. Doom.


----------



## SpartaDog (Jan 8, 2010)

Sinister Exaggerator said:


> Enjoy your long-lasting career at McDonald's. :V



Uhm, what? XD


----------



## Captain Spyro (Jan 8, 2010)

Novaluna said:


> Well, Plan A is to become a character designer for movies and video games.
> 
> Plab B is tattoo artist.
> 
> ...



Plan carefully, my friend, but considering your options, it looks like you have that covered.

Regardless, best wishes with your plans.


----------



## CannonFodder (Jan 8, 2010)

Listen I didn't want to be a college student, I wanted to be a lumberjack.
YES a lumberjack!  Leaping from tree to tree as they float down the mighty rivers of British Columbia.
The Giant Redwood, the larch, the bur, the mighty Scott's pine.
The smell of fresh cut timber, the crash of mighty trees, with my best girly by my side.
We'd sing, sing, sing!


----------



## Bando (Jan 8, 2010)

No damn clue. Just trying to survive my insane high school right now... Anyways, careers that i've thought of so far = 0 income


----------



## Mojotaian (Jan 8, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> We'd sing, sing, sing...


 
Oh, I'm a lumberjack and I'm ok! I sleep all night and I work all day!


I'm almost finished highschool, haven't got a fucking clue...

Either...

Animator

Sociologist

Psychologist

Teacher if I have no Idea, but there's still hope...


----------



## Telnac (Jan 8, 2010)

Retirement in 45 years or so. That'll make me  just over 80, which is a decent age to start considering retiring from your primary career.

That said, I won't retire from working, ever.  Hell no.  Even if I make next to nothing doing it, I can always become a professional writer while collecting whatever type of retirement check that'll replace Social Security.  Yeah, if I make a bunch of money my retirement funds will be cut off.  But if that's the case, who cares?  I'm making a bunch of money!

Aside from work, I want to have my organs replaced when they fail.  I want the contents of my brain downloaded into a robot when it fails, and I want that robot to be a dragon.

Oh, wait.  That's my fursona's bio.  Oh well, I can dream, can't I?


----------



## YokoWolf (Jan 8, 2010)

Well, I had planned on going to university and starting small with a general degree in science and then working my way up to a degree in meteorology. Got a scholarship to pay for my first two years provided I obviously maintain the conditions. Well, life decided to just dislike me. Due to health issues I had to drop out and lost my scholarship. Now I'm trying to get my health back in order so I can go back to school.


----------



## Telnac (Jan 8, 2010)

Sinister Exaggerator said:


> Enjoy your long-lasting career at McDonald's. :V


You have no idea how many people said exactly that when I was in high school & college b/c I said I wanted to make video games for a living.  And yes, they were serious.

Needless to say, I don't work at McDonald's today.


YokoWolf said:


> Well, I had planned on going to university and starting small with a general degree in science and then working my way up to a degree in meteorology. Got a scholarship to pay for my first two years provided I obviously maintain the conditions. Well, life decided to just dislike me. Due to health issues I had to drop out and lost my scholarship. Now I'm trying to get my health back in order so I can go back to school.


Suck!  What happened?


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Jan 8, 2010)

I don't know but I hope it involves an EinstÃ¼rzende Neubauten tattoo


----------



## Wait Wait (Jan 8, 2010)

i am going to be so addicted to drugs


----------



## south syde dobe (Jan 8, 2010)

graduate fromm college, get a job in my field...eventually buy a big ass house and retire when I feel like it :\


----------



## Vintage (Jan 8, 2010)

Darkwing said:


> So what future are you guys planning on?



cirrhosis of the liver, shotgun


----------



## makmakmob (Jan 8, 2010)

By the I'm thirty I ought to be drunk and passed out in a ditch somewhere off the A34. Haven't really planned past that yet :3c


----------



## Russ (Jan 8, 2010)

My situation pretty fluid now. I am thinking of getting the mandatory military duty out of the day when I finish my MA. It's only 5 months and the job market sucks right now so it should be tolerable.

When I'm done with that (or not)...not sure. I want to go private sector for starters to build experience before moving on to government/intergovernment jobs. There are couple banks I'm eyeing. One of them seems to have a comprehensive graduate programme and is focused on the far-east. I'd love that. Other one is in Switzerland and is a pretty good bank (plus one with family members working already). We'll see. I didn't major in economics but I was told econ majors aren't the only people working in them.

So...yeah. I don't even know where I'll be in 6 months time which _sucks_ before I'm meant to get a minor surgery that requires some supervision over the course of 1.5 years >: (


----------



## Whitenoise (Jan 8, 2010)

I imagine I'll keep working at the dead end job I have now until I die horribly in an industrial accident or my body works up the initiative to develop a terminal illness :V .


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jan 8, 2010)

I never look into the future, I have a few hopes and dreams but I will always "cross that bridge when I get to it"


----------



## Myoti (Jan 8, 2010)

I've known what I wanted to do since I was three and pretty much kept to that goal.

I'm in my third year of college for Game Art and Design (i.e., I'm going down a 3D track, mostly character modeling and assets).

My immediate goals are to work harder at getting my 3D projects better as well as my general art, then hunt down a decent internship somewhere; a few companies are near my area, such as CCP, so I have some options. EA supposedly will be opening a sect near us as well (and thanks to their apparent change in treating their employees and products lately, they might actually be worth working for).

Down the line, I hope to get a solid stand in a company and find a good chance of directing some sort of project (be it for a company or on my own time).

Aaaand maybe try to get in Capcom or some such (pretty much the only current Asian gaming company I trust not to treat their American counterparts like crap). Maybe.


----------



## Erewolf (Jan 8, 2010)

I plan on making my own publishing company and publishing books I write :3


----------



## Jafoob (Jan 8, 2010)

I'm in my first year of community college and i still have no idea...
maybe radiology? sound tech?


----------



## Thatch (Jan 8, 2010)

OP, why bother, you won't get a good job anyway in your economy :V


----------



## Shred Uhh Sore Us (Jan 8, 2010)

weed
liquor
beer
money
dick
guitars
music
breakdowns
business
prolly a few fights
pimpin
death

possibly not in that order.

id rather be a broke burnt out musician, than a rich successful anything any day(unless it tied into music as well haha)


----------



## south syde dobe (Jan 8, 2010)

Whitenoise said:


> I imagine I'll keep working at the dead end job I have now until I die horribly in an industrial accident or my body works up the initiative to develop a terminal illness :V .


 
Sounds fun :3


----------



## Darkwing (Jan 8, 2010)

szopaw said:


> OP, why bother, you won't get a good job anyway in your economy :V



Even though I saw the sarcasm in the post. It is in-fact partially true =/ 

But whatever, Obama improved the economy by 51% so far, he's fixing what Bush fucked up, and he's doing pretty well so far.


----------



## HotActionYiffFur (Jan 8, 2010)

I'm not going to be alive in four months


----------



## Erewolf (Jan 8, 2010)

HotActionYiffFur said:


> I'm not going to be alive in four months



I have a problem with this ):<


----------



## HotActionYiffFur (Jan 8, 2010)

Erewolf said:


> I have a problem with this ):<



Says the killer


----------



## Tewin Follow (Jan 8, 2010)

Some sort of environmental researcher for DEFRA, hopefully, but I've always admired Park Rangers-- specifically those looking after Yellowstone.

But then I'd had to live in America. D:


----------



## Thatch (Jan 8, 2010)

Darkwing said:


> Even though I saw the sarcasm in the post. It is in-fact partially true =/



It's because that's more situational dark humour than sarcasm.



Harebelle said:


> but I've always admired Power Rangers--



What I read. It was "wat".


----------



## Shred Uhh Sore Us (Jan 8, 2010)

Darkwing said:


> But whatever, Obama improved the economy by 51% so far, he's fixing what Bush fucked up, and he's doing pretty well so far.



your way too young to understand anything about the economy, or how the government REALLY works for that matter. 

bush was a puppet, as is obama.

dont be fooled by the term "democracy", we live in a dictatorship, only with a group of supreme rulers instead of one head honcho.


----------



## Tewin Follow (Jan 8, 2010)

szopaw said:


> What I read. It was "wat".



Well if the Yellow Power Ranger dies, I'm so there.


----------



## Thatch (Jan 8, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> Well if the Yellow Power Ranger dies, I'm so there.



You're asian?


----------



## Tewin Follow (Jan 8, 2010)

szopaw said:


> You're asian?



I'm willing to be ANYTHING IT TAKES.


----------



## Thatch (Jan 8, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> I'm willing to be ANYTHING IT TAKES.



*GASP* You'd become a weeaboo? D:


----------



## Jashwa (Jan 8, 2010)

Dicks.


Hopefully.


----------



## Hir (Jan 8, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> Dicks.
> 
> 
> Hopefully.


Mine.


Hopefully.


----------



## Jashwa (Jan 8, 2010)

DarkNoctus said:


> Mine.
> 
> 
> Hopefully.


You have multiple dicks?


----------



## VoidBat (Jan 8, 2010)

Be mindful of the future young padawan. :u


----------



## Hir (Jan 8, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> You have multiple dicks?


Damn that would be fun...


----------



## Sparticle (Jan 8, 2010)

Either in programming, astrophysics or genetics. I hope.


----------



## Gavrill (Jan 8, 2010)

Minimum wage job and/or being a housewife


It's true...


----------



## Thatch (Jan 8, 2010)

Shenzebo said:


> housewife



So you don't want to be a man anymore?


----------



## Tewin Follow (Jan 8, 2010)

Shenzebo said:


> Minimum wage job and/or being a housewife
> 
> 
> It's true...



Can't you at least be a _Trophy _Wife?


----------



## Gavrill (Jan 8, 2010)

szopaw said:


> So you don't want to be a man anymore?


It depends on who I'm dating really. But yeah, I don't know how to say "housewife" without it being female


----------



## Sparticle (Jan 8, 2010)

Shenzebo said:


> Minimum wage job and/or being a housewife
> 
> 
> It's true...



I applaud your honesty, that's where most of us are going to end up in the end( minus the housewife bit).


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Jan 8, 2010)

Shenzebo said:


> It depends on who I'm dating really. But yeah, I don't know how to say "housewife" without it being female



Househubby.


----------



## Thatch (Jan 8, 2010)

Shenzebo said:


> It depends on who I'm dating really. But yeah, I don't know how to say "housewife" without it being female



Hey, don't you be discriminating Arc D:<


----------



## Gavrill (Jan 8, 2010)

Sparticle said:


> I applaud your honesty, that's where most of us are going to end up in the end( minus the housewife bit).


I wish it weren't true but I'm a terrible student xD


Shark_the_raptor said:


> Househubby.


That works. Thanks Shark.


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Jan 8, 2010)

No problem.


----------



## 2-Tailed Taymon (Jan 8, 2010)

My future lies in Graphic Design, Demonology, Furry-related stuff, & Falconry.


----------



## Sparticle (Jan 8, 2010)

Shenzebo said:


> I wish it weren't true but I'm a terrible student xD



Being a bad student doesn't equal a lower earning job just as being a good student doesn't equal a higher earning job.

If you have nothing to do, watch this


----------



## Sparticle (Jan 8, 2010)

MeisuWeasel said:


> Demonology



?? I am intrigued.


----------



## Arc (Jan 8, 2010)

szopaw said:


> Hey, don't you be discriminating Arc D:<



Psh, don't tell people I'd like to be a male housewife!
I'm trying to be snarky instead of faggy and submissive on FAF.


----------



## 2-Tailed Taymon (Jan 8, 2010)

Sparticle said:


> ?? I am intrigued.


 

It's pretty interesting. But very hard to explain.


Also, I wish to do case studies on Therians & Otakukin.


----------



## Thatch (Jan 8, 2010)

Arc said:


> Psh, don't tell people I'd like to be a male housewife!
> I'm trying to be snarky instead of faggy and submissive on FAF.



But.. but.. the skirts and apron :[


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jan 8, 2010)

To get a job, save, and then start my own business. 

I want to take my interest in bicycles further. Every spring/summer for the past 6 years almost I have obtained old bicycles which I fix up and sell on at a bargain price. Some of the bicycles I get look like they are just worth scrap, and some infact are just worth scrap, the ones worth scrap I break for spares. Most of the time I am able to fix bicycles using parts I have salvaged from scrapped bicycles producing a fully working bicycle when it is done. Advantage of using recycled parts is I don't have to spend money on new parts (except maybe for a brake or gear cable here and there) meaning I make a complete profit, as I don't often buy bicycles either, most are either given to me, what I find dumped, or salvaged from someones trash pile/yard or something. You could say I "recycle bicycles" cause I hate waste.

I started this because I love to tinker with bicycles, stripping them down to the frame and re building them (which is often the easiest option if it needs a lot of repairs) and it was good in earning a little "pocket money" over the spring/summer period. And it felt good to see people walk away with a bicycle I had fixed/rebuilt with a happy smile on their face. In total I have been tinkering with bicycles for more than ten years now, and only ever received 3 complaints in total. And some people have even told me I do a better, more efficient job than the guy that owns the only bicycle shop in town.

So all the above has kinda got me motivated to take what is generally a "hobby" that one step further.


----------



## EinTheCorgi (Jan 8, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> To get a job, save, and then start my own business.
> 
> I want to take my interest in bicycles further. Every spring/summer for the past 6 years almost I have obtained old bicycles which I fix up and sell on at a bargain price. Some of the bicycles I get look like they are just worth scrap, and some infact are just worth scrap, the ones worth scrap I break for spares. Most of the time I am able to fix bicycles using parts I have salvaged from scrapped bicycles producing a fully working bicycle when it is done. Advantage of using recycled parts is I don't have to spend money on new parts (except maybe for a brake or gear cable here and there) meaning I make a complete profit, as I don't often buy bicycles either, most are either given to me, what I find dumped, or salvaged from someones trash pile/yard or something. You could say I "recycle bicycles" cause I hate waste.
> 
> ...


could i invest in your company now? or at least by some stock


----------



## Sparticle (Jan 8, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> To get a job, save, and then start my own business.
> 
> I want to take my interest in bicycles further. Every spring/summer for the past 6 years almost I have obtained old bicycles which I fix up and sell on at a bargain price. Some of the bicycles I get look like they are just worth scrap, and some infact are just worth scrap, the ones worth scrap I break for spares. Most of the time I am able to fix bicycles using parts I have salvaged from scrapped bicycles producing a fully working bicycle when it is done. Advantage of using recycled parts is I don't have to spend money on new parts (except maybe for a brake or gear cable here and there) meaning I make a complete profit, as I don't often buy bicycles either, most are either given to me, what I find dumped, or salvaged from someones trash pile/yard or something. You could say I "recycle bicycles" cause I hate waste.
> 
> ...



Great idea especially with bikes becoming more popular because of environmental awareness.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jan 8, 2010)

EinTheCorgi said:


> could i invest in your company now? or at least by some stock



When I have a company yes.



Sparticle said:


> Great idea especially with bikes becoming more popular because of environmental awareness.



Indeed, Though due to the snow we are getting here at the moment I have seen very few cyclists around, but since the recession started I saw a huge increase in the number of cyclists on the roads.


----------



## Sparticle (Jan 8, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> Indeed, Though due to the snow we are getting here at the moment I have seen very few cyclists around, but since the recession started I saw a huge increase in the number of cyclists on the roads.



You've spotted a gap in the market, now you should thrust into it repeatably.


----------



## Darkwing (Jan 8, 2010)

Shred Uhh Sore Us said:


> your way too young to understand anything about the economy, or how the government REALLY works for that matter.
> 
> bush was a puppet, as is obama.
> 
> dont be fooled by the term "democracy", we live in a dictatorship, only with a group of supreme rulers instead of one head honcho.



That's true. 

Congress usually makes the final decision on a lot of things before they are passed. But that doesn't mean that we are a dictatorship, that's an overstatement, Congress is there strictly to prevent that.


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Jan 8, 2010)

Vintage said:


> cirrhosis of the liver, shotgun


This. I want to be my Granddad. 



Shred Uhh Sore Us said:


> your way too young to understand anything about the economy, or how the government REALLY works for that matter.
> 
> bush was a puppet, as is obama.
> 
> dont be fooled by the term "democracy", we live in a dictatorship, only with a group of supreme rulers instead of one head honcho.


 
I am the government. So long as I am able to take myself out of the legal system.


----------



## Azure (Jan 8, 2010)

My future is death.  It is inevitable. It is all your futures.


----------



## Xipoid (Jan 8, 2010)

My future? It's speculative, but I believe if I were to follow likelihoods I'll probably end up in a ditch, covered in petrol... on fire.


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Jan 8, 2010)

AzurePhoenix said:


> My future is death. It is inevitable. It is all your futures.


 
Unless you believe in an Afterlife. If you do, have fun. 



Xipoid said:


> My future? It's speculative, but I believe if I were to follow likelihoods I'll probably end up in a ditch, covered in petrol... on fire.


 
FEMA, as always. That is what you get for your dissent against the party.


----------



## Darkwing (Jan 8, 2010)

JesusFish said:


> I am the government. So long as I am able to take myself out of the legal system.



Oh you silly Texans, always trying to build back up the Confederacy :V


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Jan 8, 2010)

Darkwing said:


> Oh you silly Texans, always trying to build back up the Confederacy :V


 
I support grassroots democratic government. Which has a slight chance of existing if Texas secedes, and no chance of existing if it stays in the Union. So I take my chances.


----------



## TDK (Jan 8, 2010)

JesusFish said:


> I support grassroots democratic government. Which has a slight chance of existing if Texas secedes, and no chance of existing if it stays in the Union. So I take my chances.



Sorry but I can't see the governor ever having enough support to go through with a succession. I like Texas, they have good food and their H.S. football is way more wild than PA, props.

My future will be going through college and entering into politics. Don't worry guys, i'll try my best not to get recruited into the Illuminati .


----------



## Telnac (Jan 9, 2010)

Sparticle said:


> Either in programming, astrophysics or genetics. I hope.


Win, win or win.  I approve.


----------



## Thatch (Jan 9, 2010)

AzurePhoenix said:


> My future is death.  It is inevitable. It is all your futures.



Not if I reach immortality.


----------



## Vikar (Jan 9, 2010)

I want to be the best Pokemon trainer ever!

That or intelligence.


----------



## Jelly (Jan 9, 2010)

I'd love to see that dark side of life everyone reports exists.
My life is sunshine and rainbows.

Maybe I'll take up mining or sell hard drugs or be a male prostitute or something.


----------



## Keala The Tiger (Jan 9, 2010)

Well I hope to become an Olympic swimmer


----------



## EinTheCorgi (Jan 9, 2010)

the future does not exits because if you were to go there it would become the present

EDIT: yall just got MIND FUCKED by a corgi


----------



## Keala The Tiger (Jan 9, 2010)

EinTheCorgi said:


> the future does not exits because if you were to go there it would become the present
> 
> EDIT: yall just got MIND FUCKED by a corgi



Ahh no stop it gwah hehe lol


----------



## Thatch (Jan 9, 2010)

EinTheCorgi said:


> the future does not exits because if you were to go there it would become the present
> 
> EDIT: yall just got MIND FUCKED by a corgi



It's called "planning" and/or "wishing", that's why it's the future and not now.
Don't try anymore.


----------



## EinTheCorgi (Jan 9, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> When I have a company yes.
> 
> 
> 
> Indeed, Though due to the snow we are getting here at the moment I have seen very few cyclists around, but since the recession started I saw a huge increase in the number of cyclists on the roads.



well than get your ass in gear and do it ahh!


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jan 9, 2010)

EinTheCorgi said:


> well than get your ass in gear and do it ahh!



Lack of funds.


----------



## EinTheCorgi (Jan 9, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> Lack of funds.


DAMN


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jan 9, 2010)

EinTheCorgi said:


> DAMN



1: I am on welfare, unfortunately.

2: I am like many finding it tough to find a job, it is not impossible, just tough.

3: without funds I can not set up a business. So at the moment I am screwed.


----------



## EinTheCorgi (Jan 9, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> 1: I am on welfare, unfortunately.
> 
> 2: I am like many finding it tough to find a job, it is not impossible, just tough.
> 
> 3: without funds I can not set up a business. So at the moment I am screwed.


Aww sorry bro


----------



## The Lone Wolf (Jan 9, 2010)

well i am goin to enlist into the marines when i get out of high school. then im gonna be a pilot to a v-22 osprey or a ch-53 super stallion im trying to decide. Also i have 3 years to think about it so i can change my mind but you kno.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jan 9, 2010)

EinTheCorgi said:


> Aww sorry bro



That's not even half of my problems at the moment.


----------



## Edon (Jan 9, 2010)

Well i'm a thinker, so I constantly shuffle between my goals, but that's just because I got plenty I want to do. =)

In my coming future though, i'd like to go to college to spend some time on studying Psychology, a love of mine.

So far i'm all set. Just need the final say-so then i'm heading on up. :smile:


----------



## Wait Wait (Jan 10, 2010)

Edon said:


> i'm heading on up.



majoring in psychology is no such thing


----------



## Lambzie (Jan 10, 2010)

All I know is Iâ€™m starting my uni course for an advance diploma in live production and moving in to a rental. Pass that well um ...... I donâ€™t know.


----------



## flash_fox (Jan 10, 2010)

Well, I am going to major in psychology with a minor in Italian. Then, I will be goin to med school (hopefully I will survive my MCAT) then be in school for another 8 years....Sounds like a lot of fun huh?


----------



## Neon_Infection (Jan 10, 2010)

Study Art and Music
Try and get a job as a DJ
????
Profit


----------



## Keala The Tiger (Jan 10, 2010)

Neon_Infection said:


> Study Art and Music
> Try and get a job as a DJ
> ????
> Profit



I'm sorry but a Dj is lazy man's job


----------



## Lukar (Jan 10, 2010)

College in a northern state. That is ALL I know.


----------



## CrispSkittlez (Jan 10, 2010)

Keala The Tiger said:


> I'm sorry but a Dj is lazy man's job



Oi, don't ruin dreams.


----------



## Keala The Tiger (Jan 10, 2010)

CrispSkittlez said:


> Oi, don't ruin dreams.



I know but like 80% of all the boys at my school want to be Djs or rapers or what ever Its like hello there's other jobs out there god


----------



## CrispSkittlez (Jan 10, 2010)

Keala The Tiger said:


> I know but like 80% of all the boys at my school want to be Djs or rapers or what ever Its like hello there's other jobs out there god



Well, the thought of having a job you could have a lot of fun with and getting to be at a lot of party-like outings appeals to a lot of people.
DJ-ing actually takes a lot of practice.


----------



## Darkwolfy502 (Jan 11, 2010)

I still havent really made my mind up lol
All I know is what ever I get I hope it makes good money =/ I dont plan to be RICH but at least having extra money laying around to mess around with go places etc


----------



## Captain Spyro (Jan 11, 2010)

Keala The Tiger said:


> I know but like 80% of all the boys at my school want to be Djs or rapers or what ever Its like hello there's other jobs out there god



That's interesting, considering that at one point in high school, I wanted to be a film score composer and orchestra conductor.


----------



## Dogbreath3721 (Jan 11, 2010)

Well, I want to be a math or science teacher...


----------



## huskyrye (Mar 20, 2010)

Must likely the airlines.  Perhaps may start off at a smaller regional airline to build up more hours, or a corporate pilot (but working corporate can suck if you don't work for a BIG company).  But that's my future.  Have one more year to go in school, then off to the SKY!


----------



## TashkentFox (Mar 20, 2010)

My education was permanantly stunted by the mental retardation of Manchester City Council and their shitty schools, so anything above security guard or pallet shifter is probably out of my reach.


----------



## Irreverent (Mar 20, 2010)

Waiting for Takun to graduate.


----------



## Ranzun the Dragon-Shark (Mar 20, 2010)

My future is very bright, unlike you lazy bums out here D:<


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Mar 20, 2010)

huskyrye said:


> Must likely the airlines. Perhaps may start off at a smaller regional airline to build up more hours, or a corporate pilot (but working corporate can suck if you don't work for a BIG company). But that's my future. Have one more year to go in school, then off to the SKY!


 
You Necroed, Son. Only missed this thread by 2 months.


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (Mar 20, 2010)

Who the hell knows, the economy is still going to suck when I graduate in a couple years. I might work at a movie theater until I can find a job in the film industry.


----------



## TashkentFox (Mar 20, 2010)

Fuzzy Alien said:


> Who the hell knows, the economy is still going to suck when I graduate in a couple years. I might work at a movie theater until I can find a job in the film industry.




I applied for a job as a projectionist at a local cinema about a year ago, but then the bastard council tore it down.


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (Mar 20, 2010)

TashkentFox said:


> I applied for a job as a projectionist at a local cinema about a year ago, but then the bastard council tore it down.



That sounds like a fun job, getting to screen films before everyone else. I hope the pay is alright.


----------



## Tycho (Mar 20, 2010)

huskyrye said:


> Must likely the airlines.  Perhaps may start off at a smaller regional airline to build up more hours, or a corporate pilot (but working corporate can suck if you don't work for a BIG company).  But that's my future.  Have one more year to go in school, then off to the SKY!



Necropost
Necropost
The kind of post
That we hate the most
Bumps old threads
To the front page
Sends the people
Into a rage

OH NOES! YOU MADE A NECROPOST!


----------



## TashkentFox (Mar 20, 2010)

Fuzzy Alien said:


> That sounds like a fun job, getting to screen films before everyone else. I hope the pay is alright.



I didn't get the job, before they could process my application the land the cinema stood on was bought by the local council under compulsory purchase and they flattened the building a month later. Damn you to hell Oldham council!


----------



## Willow (Mar 20, 2010)

Well it's between going to law school or study to become a game designer, or sail around the world with one of my friends...


----------



## Naloughs (Mar 20, 2010)

Psych. or Architecture, if i don't care for either - General B.A.     Apartment in the hipster-neighborhood (what can I say, i like coffee), occasional vacation to Australia.

Oh, right - and a guy.


----------



## mystery_penguin (Mar 20, 2010)

Darkwing said:


> *Instead of smoking pot and getting STDs like my other High School Peers, I've been thinking a lot about my future lately.
> *
> I've been looking a lot into Law Enforcement and Military Careers.
> 
> ...


immediate win

I plan on becoming a car mechanic/engineer
Either that, or I'll try to start not sucking at drawing and make a graphic novel
and if that doesnt work I'll try to make a normal book with some odd story inspired by the vast amounts of games, anime, and other books that I've played, watched, and read


----------



## Tewin Follow (Mar 20, 2010)

I wish my friends (who are my age or slightly older) had ambitions.

We could all go and get degrees together or something.
Instead of playing video games all day and living with parents. D:


----------



## Willow (Mar 20, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> I wish my friends (who are my age or slightly older) had ambitions.
> 
> We could all go and get degrees together or something.
> Instead of playing video games all day and living with parents. D:


Heh...I play my DS almost every morning at school with my friends..and talk about Phoenix Wright and Kingdom Hearts...but we do a lot of other things too ^^'


----------



## Fiesta_Jack (Mar 20, 2010)

My future?... 

Um... In about 20 mins I'll be taking a shower. 

On the srs note, I'm working on becoming an English teacher, possibly doubling as a music teacher/bass instructor on the side.


----------



## TDK (Mar 20, 2010)

Public Policy, either become a political analyst, legislator, or a political journalist.

NO I'M NOT PART OF THE  CONSPIRACY, SWEARZ.


----------



## Usarise (Mar 20, 2010)

Civil Engineer.  i want to design bridges, roads, and highways.    if that fails i can go for architect or maybe lawyer....


----------



## Nylak (Mar 20, 2010)

Tycho said:


> Necropost
> Necropost
> The kind of post
> That we hate the most
> ...


....I love Tycho. XD

Goddamn necro posters. >>



...But since everyone is staying on topic anyway, wth.

Still planning on being a large+small animal vet out in the middle of nowhere, running a clinic out of my house+barn. Kind of been the plan since I was practically 5, so it's too late to go making changes now. >_>;   Now I just need to finish school and win the lottery to fund my clinic.  Bah.


----------



## Tewin Follow (Mar 20, 2010)

Usarise said:


> Civil Engineer.  i want to design bridges, roads, and highways.



That is so bloody cool.
Go for it!


----------



## Usarise (Mar 20, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> That is so bloody cool.
> Go for it!


 ill assume thats not sarcasm....
i think its pretty cool!    all my electives in HS are focused on design and using AutoCAD!


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 20, 2010)

Seeing as how this thread successfully necro'd, I plan on being a working for advertisement agencies as a artist, I still have 1 3/4 years left of college though.


----------



## Tewin Follow (Mar 20, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> Seeing as how this thread successfully necro'd, I plan on being a working for advertisement agencies as a artist, I still have 1 3/4 years left of college though.



I know you're smert, but I'd never considered you were a student. Advertising is super cereal, you'll get a cool insight to human pyschology.

Lol @ sharks wearing backpacks and writing essays.



Usarise said:


> ill assume thats not sarcasm....
> i think its pretty cool!    all my electives in HS are focused on design and using AutoCAD!



No sarcasm, I mean it-- I try to appreciate the work that goes into actually planning and designing bridges etc.
Also roller-coasters. Hell yeah.


----------



## Usarise (Mar 20, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> Also roller-coasters. Hell yeah.


 doing roller coasters is an entirely different job though.... although i wouldnt mind designing one and then ACTUALLY riding it!


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 20, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> I know you're smert, but I'd never considered you were a student. Advertising is super cereal, you'll get a cool insight to human pyschology.


I also plan on making furry art and selling prints of it on the side to make even more money.


----------



## Tewin Follow (Mar 20, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> I also plan on making furry art and selling prints of it on the side to make even more money.



Nobody wants your shark porn.


----------



## Usarise (Mar 20, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> Nobody wants your shark porn.


 i do.  then ill post it on 4chan and make jokes.


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 20, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> Nobody wants your shark porn.


Actually anthro shark porn is hotter than dragon porn.


----------



## Usarise (Mar 20, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> Actually anthro shark porn is hotter than dragon porn.


 LIES!  DRAGONS ARE THE BEST! (for porn...otherwise foxes and wolves are best ^^)


----------



## Kivaari (Mar 20, 2010)

I am going to become...






Bicycle repairman!

Dammit forum, I wanted to post a picture...


----------



## Tycho (Mar 20, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> Actually anthro shark porn is hotter than dragon porn.



Sharks have 2 pen0rs

trufax


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 20, 2010)

Tycho said:


> Sharks have 2 pen0rs
> 
> trufax


Double your pleasure, double your fun :V


----------



## Captain Spyro (Mar 20, 2010)

Usarise said:


> LIES!  DRAGONS ARE THE BEST! (for porn...otherwise foxes and wolves are best ^^)



Murrr...


----------



## Usarise (Mar 20, 2010)

Captain Spyro said:


> Murrr...


 no dont murr!  ive already seen 3 threads locked today!  DONT YIFF!


----------



## Willow (Mar 20, 2010)

Tycho said:


> Sharks have 2 pen0rs
> 
> trufax


Shark smecks is the equivalent of rape...


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 20, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> Shark smecks is the equivalent of rape...


You want? :V


----------



## Usarise (Mar 20, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> Shark smecks is the equivalent of rape...


 so is talking to anyone on this forum.

/ontopic 
i also plan to live in NYC.  i love the city and the east coast!


----------



## Willow (Mar 20, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> You want?


*growls*


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 20, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> *growls*


*clicks fa page* RED BADGE
Oh shit.


----------



## Usarise (Mar 20, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> *growls*


 *pets* its ok girl.... he doesnt know.... :3


----------



## Tewin Follow (Mar 20, 2010)

Why aren't we talking about the future anymore?


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 20, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> Why aren't we talking about the future anymore?


http://imgs.xkcd.com/comics/time_machine.png

On another note I really need to draw my next digital piece.
And this is my second month in my first digital art class.


----------



## Thatch (Mar 20, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> Why aren't we talking about the future anymore?



Furries have no future.


----------



## Willow (Mar 20, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> Why aren't we talking about the future anymore?


Phoenix Wright takes place in like 2016...which looks very much like present day lol


----------



## Tewin Follow (Mar 20, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> http://imgs.xkcd.com/comics/time_machine.png
> 
> On another note I really need to draw my next digital piece.



I like your anthro shark-guy. :3



WillowWulf said:


> Phoenix Wright takes place in like  2016...which looks very much like present day lol



I always lol a little when it's implied that it's set "in America".


----------



## Usarise (Mar 20, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> Why aren't we talking about the future anymore?


 because cannon brought up shark porn...


----------



## Willow (Mar 20, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> I like your anthro shark-guy. :3
> 
> 
> 
> I always lol a little when it's implied that it's set "in America".


It takes place in LA...at least, that's where the US version takes place..


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 20, 2010)

Usarise said:


> because cannon brought up shark porn...


I'm thinking of drawing my character with tentacles :3


Harebelle said:


> I like your anthro shark-guy. :3


I'm still working on him though, need to fix the ears and the sclera(white part of the eye) is supposed to be red.


----------



## CaptainCool (Mar 20, 2010)

if i fail at university im gonna be a male hooker^^ and ill be cheap ;D


----------



## Thatch (Mar 20, 2010)

CaptainCool said:


> if i fail at university im gonna be a male hooker^^ and ill be cheap ;D



The point is to have a job you enjoy, eh? XD


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 20, 2010)

szopaw said:


> The point is to have a job you enjoy, eh? XD


Oh, he's going to enjoy the job.


----------



## Thatch (Mar 20, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> Oh, he's going to enjoy the job.



That's what I was implying, hence the confirmative ",eh?".


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Mar 20, 2010)

Tycho said:


> Necropost
> Necropost
> The kind of post
> That we hate the most
> ...



It is only two months ago that it was last posted in, not much of a necro really.



szopaw said:


> Furries have no future.



Actually I know many furries that have a career.


----------



## Browder (Mar 20, 2010)

My future is bright. Or so I tell myself.


----------



## PenningtontheSkunk (Mar 20, 2010)

Tattoo artist, motorcycle customizer, a seasonal storm chaser, a set designer, and special effect make-up designer. But I would love to go into creature F/X and animatronics.


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Mar 20, 2010)

The gutter.


----------



## PenningtontheSkunk (Mar 20, 2010)

Teto said:


> The gutter.


LOL


----------



## Captain Spyro (Mar 20, 2010)

I wish I knew. I have a stead job at the bank, but...not my college degree.


----------



## kyle19 (Mar 21, 2010)

Going to college for Marine Biology, don't really know what I want to do after college.


----------



## Tewin Follow (Mar 21, 2010)

kyle19 said:


> Going to college for Marine Biology, don't really know what I want to do after college.



Work in marine biology..?

It's actually really important.

Have you heard about the humbolt squid population explosions? Those creepy fuckers are wiping out other animals, 'cause there are so many.


----------



## Bando (Mar 21, 2010)

Have no idea.

Going to community college after high school, transferring to unknown university, probably a UC. The rest of my life is a question mark.


----------



## Jelly (Mar 21, 2010)

IMnA BE AN ASTRONOT when I grow up! :')


----------



## kyle19 (Mar 21, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> Work in marine biology..?
> 
> It's actually really important.
> 
> Have you heard about the humbolt squid population explosions? Those creepy fuckers are wiping out other animals, 'cause there are so many.



I don't know if I want to work in an Aquarium or at a lab. The only real thing that matters is if I get to dive and go out and do field work. Have you heard about the Lionfish in the Keys and how they are destroying reefs?


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Mar 21, 2010)

I want to be a Vet Tech! It's like an RN for puppehz! I just passed my final exam for my Vet _Assistant _(noob) course . I just need to finish paying off my online course and they'll send me my certificate.


----------



## Joeyyy (Mar 21, 2010)

*looks at bag of weed*

...yeah! im worrying about my career too!


....as far as you know!


----------



## Darkwing (Mar 21, 2010)

0_0 

Okay, which one of you bastards necro'd this thread.


----------



## CindarellaPop (Mar 22, 2010)

I'm going to move out to California and work for Pixar.

And while I'm at it, I'd like a pony.


----------



## Bambi (Mar 22, 2010)

Darkwing said:


> Instead of smoking pot and getting STDs like my other High School Peers, I've been thinking a lot about my future lately.
> 
> I've been looking a lot into Law Enforcement and Military Careers.


You'll need to learn to deal with a lot of stress before going into any one of those. In order to further develop a specific area of interest with your branch or career of service, I'd also consider other avenues of employment before committing yourself completely.

Also? You've got a lot of options since you're young now, so don't be afraid to take what chances you have currently to learn a new trade skill or something. I'd recommend working some good, part-time menial jobs in between schooling in order to earn yourself some good dibs. Who knows? Maybe in your experience working some of these smaller jobs, you'll wind up landing a change in career path that's more rewarding to your personal abilities.


----------



## Darkwing (Mar 23, 2010)

Bambi said:


> You'll need to learn to deal with a lot of stress before going into any one of those. In order to further develop a specific area of interest with your branch or career of service, I'd also consider other avenues of employment before committing yourself completely.
> 
> Also? You've got a lot of options since you're young now, so don't be afraid to take what chances you have currently to learn a new trade skill or something. I'd recommend working some good, part-time menial jobs in between schooling in order to earn yourself some good dibs. Who knows? Maybe in your experience working some of these smaller jobs, you'll wind up landing a change in career path that's more rewarding to your personal abilities.



Oh yes, I do look into other things as well. And, actually, I'm working on getting a job right now, I've signed all the forms, all I have to do now is hand 'em in. 

And, also, I'm looking into forensics, biology and automatics as well.


----------



## trashybats (Mar 23, 2010)

HEY. I smoke pot and I am developing a career. So nehhhh! 

I'm going to be an art therapist and hopefully do illustration on the side. Yay.


----------



## Plantar (Mar 23, 2010)

I want to be a musician. Cruel reality tells me that I will be alone,  working 2 jobs, finding someone I think I love, but they don't love me  back, cheat on me, lie, and abuse me, and leave me for someone else. :3


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Mar 23, 2010)

trashybats said:


> HEY. I smoke pot and I am developing a career. So nehhhh!
> 
> I'm going to be an art therapist and hopefully do illustration on the side. Yay.



I don't think you can give pieces of art therapy.


----------



## Alstor (Mar 23, 2010)

Right now, I have four options...

A. Music Producer
B. Film Director or Producer
C. Photographer
D. A sound producer for a film that, on his spare time, takes pictures for that film.


----------



## trashybats (Mar 23, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> I don't think you can give pieces of art therapy.




Um..

Wat? ._.


----------



## Willow (Mar 23, 2010)

I just took a student career placement test (well..it's a practice test..) for freshmen...

and it asked what career you liked best...I chose lawyer


----------



## Aleu (Mar 23, 2010)

Darkwing said:


> 0_0
> 
> Okay, which one of you bastards necro'd this thread.



huskyrye

>.>

OT: I wanna be a criminal psychologist or something in either field


----------



## Stawks (Mar 23, 2010)

Crocodile said:


> I want to be a musician. Cruel reality tells me that I will be alone,  working 2 jobs, finding someone I think I love, but they don't love me  back, cheat on me, lie, and abuse me, and leave me for someone else. :3



What do you play?

I want to be a professional drummer. It's absolutely my passion in life.

But I know that's unlikely. So I'm going to university to become a psychologist, because I have an insight into crazy.


----------



## Ratte (Mar 23, 2010)

Woo, necro.

Also, I don't have a future.


----------



## Willow (Mar 23, 2010)

Ratte said:


> Woo, necro.
> 
> Also, I don't have a future.


...you can come live with me maybe :3


----------



## Ratte (Mar 23, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> ...you can come live with me maybe :3



Rape is a wonderful thing, indeed.


----------

